# Chuck tender roast not so good



## Killa J (May 8, 2018)

I wanted to try a chuck roast, but they were overpriced at the store. They did have chuck tender roast on sale, so I bought 2. Cooked one at 131 for 21 hours, then seared over charcoal. 

It came out great, at least as far as tenderness and doneness. It did not taste very good though. Pretty bland as far as beef goes. I had never even heard of that particular cut before - is it not from the same area as the chuck? I’m going to dry brine the second one. I used the normal amount of salt I use for the first one, but it needed salt after cooking.


----------



## Rings Я Us (May 8, 2018)

Hmm.. I bought an English cut roast to try. wonder if it will be good for pulled beef?


----------

